

Say Goodbye to User Name and Password Logins, and Hello to 'OneID' - mirceagoia
http://mashable.com/2012/03/20/oneid/

======
bribriinlondon
PrivateSky – Secure Information Exchange platform turns your HTML5 browser
into a two-factor authentication token (no more username and passwords)

PrivateSky is protected by the first HTML5 2 factor authentication solution,
SkyPin, using elliptic curve cryptography that requires no browser plugin and
nothing more from the user other than their email address (as login) and 4
digit pin.

SkyPin makes up part of Incognito Keys, the other part being SkyKey, our
integrated identity based encryption key management solution which powers
PrivateSky. Incognito Keys does what no other encrypted messaging service can
do; guarantees that we CAN'T SEE YOUR DATA. PrivateSky has absolutely no way
to physically comply with requests to decrypt information in the PrivateSky
platform. No Hushmail leaks of information. Absolutely no backdoors.

The company behind PrivateSky is CertiVox. We're the people that produce the
MIRACL open source cryptographic library, used by hundreds of organisations
large and small to protect their information assets. Our chief cryptographer
is Dr. Michael Scott, one of the pioneers in elliptic curve cryptography.
PrivateSky utilises a number of advancements in the field, and...well, we
think it's cool, cryptographically speaking. It's also really easy to use.
Most importantly, we are completely transparent about how we do what we do,
cryptographically speaking. Unless these other services are declaritive about
how they implement their security methods, it's security by obscurity. We
invite you to read our white paper on the www.privatesky.me site. You don't
have to sign up or give us your information in order to access this.

We just launched our global beta so PrivateSky is now publicly available to
all. PrivateSky will always remain free, even after we come out of beta
period. Please help us; sign up for your own account, use the service, and
give us feedback to make us better. We would really appreciate it!

Cheers, Team CertiVox

------
mirceagoia
I am curious to see if this gets traction, after some many attempts to unify
the login experience.

